# long distance trailering



## ShowJumpLife (Jan 17, 2009)

I have traveled with other people grooming for them and most go for like 10 hours max a day but they stop every 2 hours and let the horses out to have food and drink and to walk around and then they get yarded overnight at a pre arranged place.


----------



## My Beau (Jan 2, 2009)

I've read studies where it's better to drive for a long time and get to the destination sooner, than to make the horses stay at different unfamiliar barns for a few hours every day. 

Sorry, I don't know how long a trip like that would take, but as long as you stop every now and then I would try and get there asap.


----------



## kershkova (Jun 25, 2008)

The longest i trailered any of my horses is 6 hours away. we took a breack like half way their. my friend trailered her horse from pa to ohio for the aqha world show she whent strait their no staying over night they just stoped for like a half hour every few hours.


----------



## StormyBlues (Dec 31, 2008)

*it shouldn't be a problem, but I do agree with one of the previous posters that you shouldn't put the horses through alot of stress of different barns. My friends have trailered their horses for 15 hours straight without stopping and didn't have that much a problem, now I would never do that, but it is still ok.*


----------



## crystal8489 (Jan 22, 2009)

*long trailer rides*

My ex boss takes his horse from Alabama all the way to Illinois to ride and they go straight there! They go every year because thats where his wifes family live and they have amazing trails!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

My trainer trailers some her GP horses and clients horses from Calgary to California for showing a few times a year. Her rule is to stop, unload them and let them run every 4 hours. I think it really depends on the horses and the roads you are travelling on.


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

We've never gone for more than a 6 hour drive in a day. We have friends who travel extensively with their horses. We took advise from them and only stop for gas and meals (about every 2 hours) and let that be the horses stand still time. Thats the main thing you want to do, stop and let them rest their legs from the constant balancing act they are doing in the trailer. We also leave the horses in the trailer till we get to our destination. Our friends stop for the night wherever they happen to be (rest stop etc.), they have a live in freight liner truck. 
There are a few web sites with information for overnight stops in the US you'll have to do some googling to find them in Canada. My husband and I have thought of doing a long distance horse vacation but we decided it would be better to just stay someplace that supply's the horses.


----------



## shmurmer4 (Dec 27, 2008)

CacheDawnTaxes said:


> My trainer trailers some her GP horses and clients horses from Calgary to California for showing a few times a year. Her rule is to stop, unload them and let them run every 4 hours. I think it really depends on the horses and the roads you are travelling on.


And the trailer. 

Otherwise I agree.


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

When we float long distance, we will go maybe 4 hours before a stop. We take the horses out for a walk and a pee, they HATE [eeing in the float, my arab will pee the second you take him off because he holds on until he is busting. I feel so horrible if he has to go in the float cause I know how long he would have been holding it! But it's only a 5/10 minute stop.


----------



## Whipple (Feb 2, 2009)

It'll take about 3 days of almost non-stop driving. I think it might be best to trade off every few hours, and stop every 3 hrs or so just for pee breaks and what not. With such a long trip it would probably be best to get through as fast as possible. Maybe on the first night or so you can stay overnight somewhere, but drive through for the most part.


----------



## Tazmanian Devil (Oct 11, 2008)

I went with some friends to pick up an unbroke young horse. Because it was an unbroke horse and not used to being handled or caught we didn't want to stop if we didn't have to. Horse was in a 2 horse stock trailer (untied) for almost 20 hours. We drove straight through, only stopping for gas and drive-thru food.

Definitely longer than I would like, but we didn't have much choice. The horse handled it well, although she was pretty tired when we got back. 

I sometimes go to weekend events that involve 8 hours of driving each way. We leave a day for travel, so the horse gets to rest/eat all evening and through the night before competing the following day. Have never had a problem.

I guess it depends where you are, but I don't like the idea of taking a horse off a trailer unless I am at my destination or at least an overnight stop.


----------



## jaredmtucker (Mar 20, 2009)

I'd say keep them trailered for no more than 7-8hrs. It is crucial that they be allowed to get out and eat/drink/take a walk every two hours. Keep an eye on they're feet when you give them a break. Look for cuts, etc. You don't know what they might scrape themselves on being jostled around. Keep some ointment on hand just in case.

Other than that, just drive at a reasonable speed and watch out for anything in front of you. If you have to avoid something in the road, it's better to come to a complete stop as opposed to swerve and risk rolling/jack knifing your trailer. 

Good luck and enjoy PEI!


----------

